# want to buy an android based phone under 25000 rupees, please help me guys



## Subro (Sep 25, 2012)

hello guys, your help is required
I am planning to buy an Andriod based phone under or equal to 25000 rupees. The phone should be fast & should have good internal memory, becoz I am planning to download lots of apps. 
If the phone has a good camera, it would be an added bonus. 
kindly help me at the earliest, as I am planning to buy at the earliest


----------



## nikufellow (Sep 25, 2012)

samsung galaxy s2 !


----------



## havoknation (Sep 25, 2012)

Samsung galaxy Nexus.. Its way better then S2 with jelly bean out of the box. I have bought it last week locally in Pune for 22k


----------



## Pranav19 (Sep 26, 2012)

Where you got in pune ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 26, 2012)

Get S2.


----------



## techlover (Sep 26, 2012)

yes Galaxy S2 is good ...but if u can increase then also see Sony Xperia S


----------



## nikufellow (Sep 26, 2012)

never knew you could get gnex for 22k :O


----------



## ajaymailed (Sep 26, 2012)

Subro said:


> hello guys, your help is required
> I am planning to buy an Andriod based phone under or equal to 25000 rupees. The phone should be fast & should have good internal memory, becoz I am planning to download lots of apps.
> If the phone has a good camera, it would be an added bonus.
> kindly help me at the earliest, as I am planning to buy at the earliest


SGS2 fits exactly in ur budget. But other options are HTC One S/Xperia S which are priced about 27K.


----------

